# Niche Zero



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

Where in the xxxx can I get a Niche in the US?


----------



## GSaleh (Feb 28, 2021)

Cameron Logan said:


> Where in the xxxx can I get a Niche in the US?


 Last preorders sold out within an hour, literally. I wanted one but went with a Eureka as I was fed up waiting, and to be honest I'm happy I went that route...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Indiegogo, same as every other country.

The solo grinder you can order direct from the manufacturer in China is apparently a good alternative as a single doser. It's a 64mm flat burr rather than conical though.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

GSaleh said:


> Last preorders sold out within an hour, literally. I wanted one but went with a Eureka as I was fed up waiting, and to be honest I'm happy I went that route...


 @GSaleh Ha I am pretty much at the same point. I missed the last NZ drop totally and hoped their might be one end of March but no bueno so far so getting an itchy trigger finger. Even if you luck out and claim one you have another couple of months wait. Plus I keep changing my mind whether I like the looks (would go for black and not a fan of the light wood). Which Eureka did you get as I am tempted on the Mignon XL in Matte black?


----------



## eyeabee (Mar 5, 2021)

P1Fanatic said:


> Plus I keep changing my mind whether I like the looks (would go for black and not a fan of the light wood).


 I was lucky enough to snaffle one in the last drop, but as I impatiently wait for news of it's delivery my hatred for the wood grows exponentially 😂

I'm definitely excited about what it can produce though (and never having to hand-grind for espresso ever again...)


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

eyeabee said:


> I was lucky enough to snaffle one in the last drop, but as I impatiently wait for news of it's delivery my hatred for the wood grows exponentially 😂
> 
> I'm definitely excited about what it can produce though (and never having to hand-grind for espresso ever again...)


 The light wood works with the white but not the black imho. There is some chap in the US that does repurposed skateboard wood that looks awesome but think its £140 ish to get one to the UK


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@P1Fanatic our own forum member @joey24dirtmakes wood sets from recycled skateboards here in the UK although I believe he is way over subscribed.


----------



## eyeabee (Mar 5, 2021)

Dallah said:


> @P1Fanatic our own forum member @joey24dirtmakes wood sets from recycled skateboards here in the UK although I believe he is way over subscribed.


 Unsurprisingly - they look really cool!

I'm surprised no one has made aluminium replacements as yet, I think that'd look awesome on the black versions in particular (I'm aware of Laube Coffee's "dark thirty" base kit but to import from the US that looks pretty expensive...)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Think that's him on Etsy.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/SkateReclaimCreate

but no items available for sale. 🤔


----------

